# South African mma fighters...?



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, im fairly new to world of MMA. Im just amazed it took me this long to get into it. Im from South Africa and i was wanted to know if any of you know any South African MMMA fighters, i did a bit of research and all i could find was guys like Prangley who are old and past it. One guy i found who seems like a prospect for the future is Jeremy Smith, who fights in the XFC and is 9-1 as far as i know. I thought i should ask seeing as there are some die hard mma fans here and should know a quite a bit. So yeah, if any of you guys know anybody who have the potential to be good, or make it in the UFC, please do share. I know that Jeremy Smith recently had a win over Joe Ray who is considered a massive prospect from what ive read on him.

Thanks.


----------



## Quillan (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys,,,
Yeah,you said it right.Many of the south African wrestlers are coming to the scene.The world of mixed martial arts training in Tampa has not only produced several UFC fighters, but has also produced many fighters worldwide.The most recent example is South African MMA fighter, Jeremy “The Pitbull” Smith.
lake mary boot camp


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there are two fight promotions in South Africa and King of the Cage has held events as well. Another example of a South African MMA fighter is Trevor Pragley. Good fighter.


----------

